# Need help ID'ing older Look frame



## tperkins (Jul 9, 2010)

I just recieved this bike a partial payment for cleaning a friends garage, but I can't identify it. I worked in a bike shop for a few years, so I know a good bit about all the components, but the frame has me stumped. Anyone know what it is?


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

not sure... but want to sell it???


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

KG86...Rare frame...it was the first LOOK carbon frame made in 1988.

I have the same frame in 50cm...

Yours is missing decals.. The down tube decals says " LOOK Bernard Hinault" The silver and red squares were on the top tube as well


----------



## tperkins (Jul 9, 2010)

Sweet, good to know. Is there a market for this thing? Is it worth putting a little money into fixing it up? From what I can tell most everything seems in good shape, it's really clean.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

It Looks clean.....as for worth, it depends...A LOOK fan will appreciate it. Outside of that probably not much more than a couple hundred bucks..

You'd probably get almost as much selling as a frameset only


----------



## Amfoto1 (Feb 16, 2010)

The handlebar tape might be a "rare collectible", too. 

At least I'm hoping they don't still make it!


----------

